# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  shrimp

## aquaman

hi,

can anyone pls tell me whats the different between yamoto shrimp, malayan shrimp and normal feeder shrimp?

tks in advnace

----------


## DEA

for one, you just listed them in order of descending price
yamatos are medium sized, and have a row of black dots on the sides
malayan shrimp are small, and usually have a beige strip running down the back
the colour is variable though



feeder shrimp are ghost shrimp, transparent and as big as yamatoes

----------


## aquaman

hi dea,

so which one is normally used to control algae?

tks

----------


## David

hi aquaman

yamatoes will be the best choice in terms of being a very good cleaner of algae..second will be the malayan...

----------


## MECH

Pic of Yamato
Happy viewing . . . . .

----------


## MECH

Sorry temp no pic  :Razz:  
can't upload pic to homex.coolconnect maybe *Heavy Traffic*

----------


## sherchoo

Had the same prob with coolconnect juz now... seems ok now

----------


## MECH

ok pic up  :Razz:  
enjoy ......

hi Sherchoo
Thanks for informing me :Razz:

----------


## aquaman

nice pic.. :Smile:  tks
saw some yamato and malayan shrimps at nature two days ago. i think malayan shrimp is cool ..

rgds

----------


## Max

Hi guys,

Can anyone tell me where to get yamoto shrimp? 

Please advise.

----------


## Simon

Tiong bahru wet market, clementi florist and aquarium, petmart at serangoon north

----------


## vinz

Try Nature Aquarium at Thomson. Saw 2 tank fulls on Saturday.

----------

